# Help 3 week old lamb hunched and not eating



## Countrygirl1225 (Apr 6, 2017)

I have 3 week old twins and they don't seem to be growing much.  I noticed one was without the mother hunched over with head down crying.  I put him in with mom but she's suddenly not letting them feed.  I tried some milk replacer last night and got some down.  Today he was drinking like a pro and then went bacback to being hunched.  I took temp and it was 98 so I took him in the house in fron of heater  and got temp up but still looking hunched when I put him in the barn.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 6, 2017)

Welcome to Backyard Herds, and sorry about your lambs.

Have you checked the mom to make sure she is producing milk?  She might have dried up or have mastitis or something.

If the lamb(s) cannot keep their own temp up, you will need to provide supplemental heat (safely) or may need to bring them inside to keep them warm.  They need to be warm before they eat, whether from mom or bottle fed.  You may need to do this for awhile, until they are eating normally and can self-regulate their temperature again.

There's not much to go on, it could be a number of things.  Do you have a sheep vet you can call?

How does their breathing sound?  Are they peeing and pooping normally?  Do they have constipation or diarrhea?  What's your weather been like - lots of up and down temps may cause problems like pneumonia.  Was mom vaccinated before lambing?

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 6, 2017)

also tagging @purplequeenvt @Sheepshape @Roving Jacobs @mysunwolf and hope some other sheep folks see this too


----------



## Countrygirl1225 (Apr 6, 2017)

I checked ewe and she does have milk.  Her nipples arent red they feel normal but not a big bag like she normally has.  The one baby has been eating hay but the one I'm most concerned about hasn't eaten any hay since last night that I saw.  I did see them go to the bathroom last night but didn't notice today.  Weather here in nj has been in the 50s the past few days.  They were out gazing in the field on the nicer days but has been damp and rainy today.  Lowes at night in the low 40s.  No vet close by that I know.  She wasn't vaccinated.  She did throw twins last year which are on the smaller side.


----------



## Countrygirl1225 (Apr 6, 2017)

I also gave him some probios today.


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 7, 2017)

Clearly the lamb is cold...put a dog coat/sweater etc. on him to help on this front.

They probably aren't getting enough food. Is mum having supplements....grain,ewe nuts etc.? Her metabolic needs are very high right now. Is mum well in herself? (It is unusual for a ewe to reject 3 week olds).

Keep them indoors and try to stop cold draughts (cardboard etc across through holes). Put the lambs in baby sweaters, dog jackets, whatever you have to keep them warm. Make sure there's plenty of warm, dry bedding.

If mum has no obvious illness, bump up her rations and make sure she has water all the time. If she's unwell, treat her.

At 3 weeks, lambs will be taking some solids....offer lamb creep. Supplementing with bottles is VERY difficult at this age.

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Countrygirl1225 (Apr 7, 2017)

Update I went in the barn this morning and he was happy to see me and took the bottle very well.  Looks like he's interested in the hay rather then standing hunched over.  Will up her feed today and retake his temp when I get home from work.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 7, 2017)

What part of NJ are you in? I may be able to point you towards a good vet. For future reference of course


----------



## Countrygirl1225 (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm in central jersey howell twp.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 7, 2017)

Glad he's doing better, sounds like the ewe just isn't producing enough milk for both lambs - let us know how he does - and pictures would be welcome too


----------



## Countrygirl1225 (Apr 7, 2017)

Happy to say he's made alot of progress.  He took the bottle in the afternoon and evening and has been eating his hay and feed today.  I do have a camera on the barn to keep an eye out and I did see the ewe allow them to feed.  I'm just going to conine to bottle feed 3 times a day for a few more days to make sure he gets stronger.  Hopefully by increasing mom's feed intake will help.  I want to thank you for your help and will keep you up to date.  I will upload a pic when I can figure out how as I keep getting a failure message.


----------

